# Group Rides in Las Vegas



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'll be at a conference in Las Vegas at the beginning of December. I was hoping to rent a bike and catch a group ride on Saturday, December 1st and/or Sunday December 2nd. I checked the weather and it looks a bit chilly in the mornings (lows in high 30s/low 40s and highs in the high 50s), but afternoons look really nice. 

My question is: "Where would I find a good list of local group rides?"


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

You can check out local bike shop websites or call. I visit Vegas 4 times a year and always bring my bike. I love group rides, but Vegas seems to start group rides at 6-7 AM. I'm not interested in setting my alarm for 4:45 on weekdays or 5:30 on weekends. If you find a weekend ride that starts at 10AM or later, please let me know.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I checked out the bike shop websites. Unfortunately, they don't really describe the type of ride. I guess I'm spoiled here in Memphis, as we have several sites that list and describe the local group rides. 

Also, as you mentioned the start times are early (especially for winter).

Maybe someone else knows about a group ride in the afternoon.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

No afternoon group rides that I know about, at least on the west side of town.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. The last time I was in Vegas in December, it was pretty cold. It didn't seem like it would be much fun ridding at 6 am, but I was also told it was colder than normal. Is it normally 40 degrees at the start of the ride?


----------



## Captain Duderino (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, sorry about thread jacking, an acquaintance of mine needs some direction... He thinks that the cheapest that he can get a road bike is the Allez at LVC for $770. I've heard that everything is more expesive in Vegas, but is there not a shop there that can do a new (warrantied) road/tourer for closer to four or five hundred?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

If his budget is less than $1,000 he needs to buy used.

I just sold a 2009 CAAD9 SRAM Force built bike for $900.


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

jspharmd said:


> I'll be at a conference in Las Vegas at the beginning of December. I was hoping to rent a bike and catch a group ride on Saturday, December 1st and/or Sunday December 2nd. I checked the weather and it looks a bit chilly in the mornings (lows in high 30s/low 40s and highs in the high 50s), but afternoons look really nice.
> 
> My question is: "Where would I find a good list of local group rides?"


This site should give you the info you need. 
Biking Las Vegas Bicycling Community, Cycling Forum, Blog, Pics, Videos, Bike Rides & Events, Routes & Maps, Classifieds for Las Vegas Cyclists | Biking Las Vegas Cycling


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Just an FYI for anyone that may read this thread in the future. 

If you visit Vegas in the fall/winter, beware that the rides listed may OR MAY NOT happen. 

When I rented my bike, the mechanic told me that the ride I was planning on attending wast the B ride and I should attend the A ride instead. The A ride left from the same location, just an hour earlier. So, I go earlier only to sit and wait, and wait, and wait. I decide to then wait for the B ride. So, I wait, and wait, and wait. Just as I'm about to do a solo ride, a few people show up. The "ride leader" described on the website was not present and there were a total of 5 people (including myself) on the ride. I was told that everyone must have been doing another ride across town. They also said that the rides were iffy in the winter.

I had a great ride and enjoyed the sights, but be prepared to ride solo.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm on my 5th trip to Vegas with my bike. I gave up on group rides here, because of how early they start. However, there's plenty of good places with some great scenery, so riding solo is not bad at all. Lake Mead area, Mt. Charleston, or Red Rock... they never get old. You might not see any other cyclists at Lake Mead or Mt. Charleston, but you may see 100 in the Red Rock area depending on the day and the weather.


----------



## LVLA (Nov 5, 2012)

There's also a great ride called River Mountain Loop about 15-20 minutes SE from the strip, about 35 miles long and all paved. Haven't done it yet (just got my road bike) but am hoping to in the next month or so.


----------



## beaglesdadi (Nov 23, 2010)

There's lots of good riding around Las Vegas :thumbsup:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/southwest/las-vegas-photo-dump-280067.html

Matt


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

The point of this post wasn't to question the quality of rides around Las Vegas, it was to point out the uncertainty that goes along wit the group rides. 

I had an excellent solo ride. The view was beautiful! The group ride was basically non-existent.


----------



## LVLA (Nov 5, 2012)

Hah...I recognize your name from your red rock loop #1 time on Strava. 

Did my first road bike ride on it last week. My background is mostly spinning, 5x/week for at least 10 years except for the last year since I moved here.

Wish there were more bike-friendly roads throughout Vegas. The map that the city puts out shows a lot of bike routes that don't seem to exist.

I know of River Mountain Loop and Red Rock as the two closest longer-distance rides, would also love to know about any major streets that are very bike friendly...I live on the strip and wish I could comfortably bike around Vegas. Looks like a lot of sidewalk riding at best.




beaglesdadi said:


> There's lots of good riding around Las Vegas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Matt


----------

